# Big buck down



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've re named the manti buck to G-4. Holy big front forks.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Freakin tease.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Really, bring on the pic!! :grin:


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Ha! I was hoping you’d get him! Hurry with the pics!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm glad you got him but I'm with random on this one. Post the horn porn or stop teasing.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Let’s see some pics, but also curious to what deer hunt is going on now?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Humpy said:


> Let's see some pics, but also curious to what deer hunt is going on now?


Early Gen Rifle, some of the units have a regular gen rifle and an early. I think it started last year.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I forgot that started today, only a few units have that and manti isn’t one of them. Come on ridge quit teasing, let’s see this brute.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dang Tease.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm gonna hazard a guess that he ended north of 190"


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry guys but I'm having a hard time posting pictures. My signal is very week and spotty. I posted on my Instagram account but just for kicks. Guess how long his G-4 is? I'll post pictures here once I get back to my computer.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm gonna hazard a guess that he ended north of 190"


I wouldn't doubt that but at this point her about tease and a half big. :grin:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I cheated and used IG.

I won't post it and steal his thunder. Great buck! Front's is fitting!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow! Sweet buck!!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Post it! I don’t have any social media accounts.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Stud buck bud! Congrats!

Ps don’t post it here. Make everyone follow you on insta for them to see it


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Stud buck bud! Congrats!
> 
> Ps don't post it here. Make everyone follow you on insta for them to see it


Weren't you just preaching about Instagram causing issues in the hunting community on a separate thread? Funny how quickly your points of view change.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Sorry guys but I'm having a hard time posting pictures. My signal is very week and spotty. I posted on my Instagram account but just for kicks. Guess how long his G-4 is? I'll post pictures here once I get back to my computer.


I'm gonna say 18" on the right and 16" on the left? The forks all around on that buck are incredible and the character is off the charts. Well done!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Weren't you just preaching about Instagram causing issues in the hunting community on a separate thread? Funny how quickly your points of view change.


Even if it impacts you in the slightest way, it's worth it


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW!!! Amazing deer. I am sure that bruiser had no ground shrinkage. Probably swelled.

Great job Ridge.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Good work!!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It never happened if there isn't pictures.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

The suspense is killing me! Congrats Ridge!


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

That's just not right. Tease.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The blading and kickers really sweeten the pot on him too


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Sorry guys but I'm having a hard time posting pictures. My signal is very week and spotty. I posted on my Instagram account but just for kicks. Guess how long his G-4 is? I'll post pictures here once I get back to my computer.


 lol You do this every time but you're still a good guy. Looks like all the Manti 4 points are dead now. - ij


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Those front forks are crazy! Nice job!


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I am just hoping he didn’t get it on the manti’s, because that is one hell of a buck and the manti doesn’t open until next weekend. Stud of a buck


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m feeling really left out right now. Since I don’t have an Instagram account, someone should screenshot it


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Humpy said:


> I am just hoping he didn't get it on the manti's, because that is one hell of a buck and the manti doesn't open until next weekend. Stud of a buck


It's not a Manti buck. Ridgetop likes to toy with us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Ok, so I just down loaded the Instagram app. How do I find Ridgetop?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> Ok, so I just down loaded the Instagram app. How do I find Ridgetop?


Go to your search and enter @antler_chaser_ You can't miss him.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

****!!! Good work Ridge, beautiful buck


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll wait until the movie comes out 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I'll wait until the movie comes out
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


#metoo


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great job! That is an amazing buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Update*

Here's some pictures for you to look at until I get time to write up a story.
It's pretty gratifying to be able to hunt just one specific buck and then to finally have it all come together. This was the first time I actually saw him in person. I was about ready to call him the ghost buck.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow😳. Amazing buck! Good for you. Congratulations!! Love the character on him. He’s got to be somewhere around that 200 mark.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Good hell that things a BEAST!


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Congratulations that buck is a stud!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That buck has height for days! That is too freaking cool


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Awesome Buck Ridgetop! Such a beautiful buck. Great job and thanks for sharing. I’m looking forward to the write up.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Dang, now that’s an impressive buck! Congratulations good sir


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

The ghost buck!? I’ve got news for ya ridge- you’re the ghost! Congrats man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Here's some pictures for you to look at until I get time to write up a story.
> It's pretty gratifying to be able to hunt just one specific buck and then to finally have it all come together. This was the first time I actually saw him in person. I was about ready to call him the ghost buck.


Beautiful !!! nice job


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Great buck. Job well done.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures on here. looking forward to the story. Great buck!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait, this has to be fake. You don't have a couple grand worth of flashy high end hunting clothes on, and a bunch of other dudes with you in the picture!

Seriously though, congrats. An amazing animal, and thanks for sharing all your pictures and info on here.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok ridge, I've ogled and ogled and ogled the pics for a while now, and I have my ideas as to where he grosses. So I've gotta know, what did he tape out at? I keep running the numbers and my guesses keep ending up in the 185-195" range on the gross. Hard to see just how much length is in those main beams, and with the inside spread only being around 20-22" that buck is phenomenal no matter how you cut it. The g3s look to be +13" with g4s +16-18".


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats! That is a beast!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

He turned out to be a stud. Great buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Ok ridge, I've ogled and ogled and ogled the pics for a while now, and I have my ideas as to where he grosses. So I've gotta know, what did he tape out at? I keep running the numbers and my guesses keep ending up in the 185-195" range on the gross. Hard to see just how much length is in those main beams, and with the inside spread only being around 20-22" that buck is phenomenal no matter how you cut it. The g3s look to be +13" with g4s +16-18".


Well I did put a tape to it and it scored real high. Unfortunately I discovered I was using a double sided tape with metric and I know some of the measurement were used on the metric side.:sad:
So I'll have to try again when I get the euro back in a week or so. 
I do know that it's probably the biggest 24" wide buck I'll ever kill. 
He ended up with 16" G-4s.
G-3s were about 12-13".
Inside spread is about 18"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Aaaaah, the good old fashion fisherman’s measuring tape!  

What he scores isn’t all that important to me. The numbers are fun to throw around and talk about, but that buck is a stud no matter what the official number reads. Well done on another incredible buck, ridge.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Well I did put a tape to it and it scored real high. Unfortunately I discovered I was using a double sided tape with metric and I know some of the measurement were used on the metric side.:sad:
> So I'll have to try again when I get the euro back in a week or so.
> I do know that it's probably the biggest 24" wide buck I'll ever kill.
> He ended up with 16" G-4s.
> ...


That's too cool. Thanks for the info to help me gauge if I'm losing my armchair scoring abilities or not! Looks like I wasn't too far off on him.

But man, what a buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Got the buck back and put a real tape on it this time ;-) and came up with 191 5/8s with about a 185" mainframe.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, I'd run the other way if I seen that big s.o.b.

Congratulations!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a couple more trail camera pics. of my buck.
He sure had me excited to hopefully see in person.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

In my opinion, that is a "perfect" muley--I prefer tall with deep forks over wide any day. Congrats on another amazing deer.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

AF CYN said:


> In my opinion, that is a "perfect" muley--I prefer tall with deep forks over wide any day. Congrats on another amazing deer.


I agree!! That is a special deer!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That would excite me to have that one on my trail cams as well.........:shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a link to the story about me hunting this buck.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/200921-karma-buck-g-4-story.html


----------

